
Fyre Festival Founder Seeks Plea Deal on Fraud Charge - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-02/fyre-festival-founder-mcfarland-is-in-plea-talks-with-u-s-prosecutors
======
Powerofmene
A March 21 term sheet stated that the company was worth $90 million.
Authorities said Fyre Media earned less than $60,000.

How in the world could anyone believe this company was worth $90 million? It
appears that looking for a plea deal might be in his best interest.

This is another example of a company/founder who misappropriated/misspent
funds and cheated everyone along the way. These stories have become all too
common.

